# Live plant first timer. My setup, any advice?



## travism76 (Jul 7, 2010)

First off, I am new to this forum. Hello everyone.

Now, I have been into aquariums before, but this is my first attempt at live plants. Here is my setup right now--

12 gal tank
3 inch layer of eco-complete substrate
2- 20 watt CFL (spiral halogen) bulbs
3 Amazon Swords
1 Anubias Nano

I wasnt sure about the lighting and didnt see many other people talking about using CFL bulbs. They are "daylight" full spectrum bulbs. - has anyone else had any luck with these bulbs?

As far as the plants go: I am probably going to replace the amazon swords. I want sure how tall they would get, but I know think they may outgrow my tank fairly quickly. The anubias nano I plan to replant on a nice peice of driftwood soon.

Does anyone have any suggestions on other easy to maintain small foreground type plants?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I use CFL pigtailed 6500K color bulbs, also called daylight bulbs. Dont know what color "full spectrum is". 

Since you got 3.3wpg. You can probably grow anything, but since you dont have CO2, you might run into an algae problem. 

Other easy foregrounds that are easy in my experience are Baby Tears (HM) and Dwarf Hair Grass. Dwarf Baby Tears (HC) are hard to grow. *


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Amazons grow way too big for a 12g tank! I can barely fit 2 (with weekly pruning) in my 75g tank.

Try for smaller plants more suited to a 12-20g tank.

Your lights should be fine, just shoot for 8-9hrs on a day.


----------



## Dave B. Anderson (Apr 18, 2009)

Get some water sprite!


----------



## finatic child (Jul 9, 2010)

Nurseplaty: What is the "grassy-looking" plants you have in the foreground?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

finatic child said:


> Nurseplaty: What is the "grassy-looking" plants you have in the foreground?


*Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis Parvula) *


----------

